# Array einem Objekt zuweisen



## nussi (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem. Ich will einem Objekt einen Array zuweisen. Dazu habe ich 2 Klassen. Diese sehen wie folgt aus: 


```
package test;

public class Testclass {

        private String[] array = new String[5];

        public String[] getArray() {
                return array;
        }

        public void setArray(String[] array) {
                this.array = array;
        }



}
```

Und die main-Klasse: 


```
package test;

public class Mainclass {

        /**
        * @param args
        */
        public static void main(String[] args) {
                Testclass neu = new Testclass();
                //neu.setArray(array);
                //neu.setArray(array[2]="3");
        }

}
```
wobei ich die 2 auskommentierten Zeilen realisieren will.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/Lösung dieses Problem zu beheben? Danke schon mal für euere Bemühungen!!


----------



## max40 (11. Mai 2009)

```
package test;
 
public class Mainclass {
 
        /**
        * @param args
        */
        public static void main(String[] args) {
                Testclass neu = new Testclass();
                String[] array = neu.getArray();
                array[2]="3";
        }
 
}
```


----------



## Lexi (11. Mai 2009)

```
public class Testclass {
 
        private String[] array = new String[5];
 
        public String[] getArray() {
                return array;
        }
 
        public void setArray(String[] array) {
                this.array = array;
        }

        public void setStringAt(int index, String str){
                array[index] = str;
        }


}
```


----------

